# Malaysian Orange Huntsman Spider



## Justin (Feb 4, 2003)

Has any one ever kept these, i know they a VERY fast so im not planing on getting one soon but if any of you have ever kept one could you provide me with some info on them.


----------



## invertepet (Feb 4, 2003)

They like it fairly warm, with water misted in daily they can drink off the surfaces available (such as tank walls or plants). They need good ventilation, but fairly decent humidity levels. VERY fast and very arboreal/sticky so you must exercise caution, or you'll find it up your wall, your arm, head, etc. 

This spider might also do well with a day-night cycle. They're somewhat tempermental healthwise, and can decline rapidly if stressed. 

bill


----------



## invertepet (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's a pic of mine --- (sold several month ago)


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks bill. What do they eat, crickets right? can they eat any thing else?


----------



## invertepet (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, you can feed it basically what you'd feed any other predatory invert - crickets, small roaches (like Cubans) and that sort of thing. I like the Cubans for arboreals and spiders that stick up on the side of their enclosure because they're a glass-climbing roach. 

bill


----------



## johns (Feb 17, 2003)

*Incidentally,  the Malaysian huntsman is probably...*

Thelecopticus(sp?)  modestica, probable ID by  Todd Gearhart.
When smaller,  fruit flies and micro-crix ought to be fed to these tiny, ostrich0- quick thangs at the rate  of 2-3 micros a week,  double  the amount of ff...


Can we  get a "Yummy" here!=D


----------



## pronty (Feb 21, 2003)

How big do they get?

They look a bit like some Finnish spiders with 10mm body lenght =D


----------



## johns (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd say, with legspan, 4+


----------



## spidernavyseal11 (May 18, 2020)

thanks getting mine soon great info


----------



## Pipa (May 18, 2020)

where did you get yours? I have a pair but would like another female .... open to other ' huntsman' species


----------

